# Want to corn maze cheat!



## cadizhouseoffear (May 14, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to prop up dried corn stalks I buy to make my corn maze? It is a smaller maze...somewhat of a transition area in the center of my attraction for 2012. I don't want to plant corn...and can't just stick stalks into the ground...PVC maybe?? Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Try this:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30563


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

I'd think corn stalks would be fairly easy to come by in a farming state like Kentucky. There farmers here in CA just trash them, so they are pretty available here. Couldn't you just use some 1x2's and build a 3' tall or so railing and use bailing wire to tie real corn stalks to the wood?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about using bales of hay or straw as the basic walls, you can tie or wire the corn stalks to cover the walls as desired.
The size and weight of the hay bales give you a fairly stable wall on their own, and they are sold enough that guests can't casually knock them over. They also keep the farm feel in your maze.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wooden stakes or rebate and stretch wire or cable between them and tie the stalks to the wire. That keeps you from have to stake eack stalk.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Make sure to coat them with a mix of borax, boric acid and water to fire proof them. They go up FAST.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Bamboo planting stakes maybe.


----------

